# Cycling and diabetes tips from Team Novo Nordisk



## Matt Cycle

A few quick tips on cycle racing and diabetes from the TNN cyclists and team.   Will apply to all types of exercise.

The team doctor states the optimum blood glucose level during a race is 120-180mg/dl which works out at 6.7-10mmol/l and Kevin De Mesmaeker states if they need it they'll have insulin whilst on the bike.

http://www.teamnovonordisk.com/racing-with-diabetes-tips/


----------



## HOBIE

Not normally racing but good to know when I am climbing some hillock on me bike (need more power )


----------



## Matt Cycle

TNN have been given a wild card entry to their first World Tour stage race at the Tour de Pologne (Tour of Poland) in August - great news.  This means competing against teams at the next level - the highest level.

http://www.teamnovonordisk.com/tour-de-pologne-announcement/


----------



## trophywench

Oh wow! - do you happen to know if we'll get any of it televised? (We only have Eurosport for (originally) the motorbike racing, but if we're here always watch the cycling too - avidly.  Don't have Sky or BT.)


----------



## Matt Cycle

Tour of Poland was on Eurosport last year so should be the same this year.  I had heard that Sky were going to be showing more cycling this year - they need to fill up their sports channels and obviously also sponsor the biggest team in cycling - Team Sky. 

The 3 Grand Tours - Giro, TdF and Vuelta have been on both Eurosport and ITV4, whether Sky will now muscle in on these races I'm not sure.  I know they have mentioned it before but it's possible TNN could get a wild card entry to one of the Grand Tours in future years.

TNN should be competing in the Tour of Britain again 4-11 September this year.  The route for that will probably be revealed in March.


----------



## Matt Cycle

A bit like football teams the cycling teams change their kit designs every year.  The 2016 TNN one (below) now features Novo Nordisk on the front and the 'changing diabetes' slogan has been moved to the shoulders and sides - not as obvious as before.  It's fair enough I suppose as Novo Nordisk provide all the money for it.  Good luck to both the men's and women's teams in this years races.






2016 team photo with Colnago V1-r bike. 





No women's 2016 team photo yet so this is the 2015 one.


----------



## Northerner

Inspirational people!


----------



## Matt Cycle

Northerner said:


> Inspirational people!



Yes, they really are.  I'm on a couple of strava groups (Type 1 diabetic and Team BG) that some of the team members are also on and their weekly stats are amazing.  For example Chris Williams (2nd from right, back row on the team photo) this week has done 516.7 miles with elevation gain of 46000 feet and an average speed of 17.5 mph.   The team is currently training in Altea, Spain.  Yes, I know they're professionals, riding every day, with the best equipment etc but unlike all the other professional teams they've got to do it with Type 1 diabetes.


----------



## HOBIE

A good bunch  & I too hope they do well with there cycling events


----------



## Matt Cycle

TNN held a first ever media day at their pre-season training camp in Spain.  Raising the profile of diabetes and sport. 

http://www.teamnovonordisk.com/team-novo-nordisk-media-day/


----------



## Matt Cycle

If you have access to Eurosport you can watch TNN in action this Wednesday (3rd Feb) to Saturday (6th) in the Tour of Dubai.

The Tour de Pologne I mentioned in #3 above in which TNN have been given a wildcard entry, a World Tour stage race, has been moved this year to July to avoid clashing with the Rio Olympics.  This means it will on at the same time as the Tour de France.  Most of the World Tour teams have a big enough roster of riders to compete in more than one race at the same time.  They would likely put their strongest team in the TdF though.


----------



## Matt Cycle

Tour of Dubai started today and TNN performed admirably on the first stage.  Charles Planet featured in the 6 man breakaway which was caught 10km before the end and Martijn Verschoor getting a top 15 finish.

http://www.teamnovonordisk.com/2016-dubai-tour-1/






If this next one works its Phil Liggett introducing the team and talking about type 1 diabetes and cycling.  It's all going fine until he calls it a disability. 

https://twitter.com/teamnovonordisk?ref_src=twsrc^tfw


----------



## Matt Cycle

Tour of Dubai concluded today with the highest placed TNN rider being Martijn Verschoor in 22nd place followed by Charles Planet in 29th.  The only rider not to finish was Nicolas Lefrancois who was involved in a crash.  Martijn Verschoor got as high as 13th place in the general classification after stage 2 and had hoped to progress into the top 10 but had a disappointing stage 3.

Well done to all the Team Novo Nordisk riders. 

http://www.teamnovonordisk.com/2016-dubai-tour-4/


----------



## Matt Cycle

Interview with Vassili Davidenko (Sports Director) of TNN.

http://cyclingquotes.com/news/novo_...th_of_team_in_his_tenure/#UQ3cc1wafAdTafP2.97

Here's the one from Phil Southerland - TNN Manager - from September mentioned in the above interview where he states one of the goals is a place in the Tour de France in 2021 to mark 100 years since the creation of insulin by Banting and Best.

http://cyclingquotes.com/news/novo_nordisk_ceo_explains_tour_de_france_goal/#Q1EmEBGCZxyI8yk0.97


----------



## Matt Cycle

The Tour of Britain route has been announced for September.  The participant teams have not yet been announced but Team Novo Nordisk will be an almost certainty to take part again.  It's mainly down the west side of Britain.

Stages as follows:

Stage 1 - Sunday 4th September: Glasgow to Castle Douglas - passing through Kilmarnock and close to Ayr.
Stage 2 - Monday 5th September: Carlisle to Kendal - through the Lake District.
Stage 3 - Tuesday 6th September: Congleton to Tatton Park, Knutsford - includes the Cat and Fiddle.  This is the stage nearest to me and hopefully I'll get to it to cheer on TNN.
Stage 4 - Wednesday 7th September: Denbigh to Builth Wells.
Stage 5 - Thursday 8th September: Aberdare to Bath - passing through Gloucester.
Stage 6 - Friday 9th September: Sidmouth to Haytor, Dartmoor - includes Honiton, Cullompton, Tiverton and Exeter.
Stage 7a and b - Saturday 10th September: Bristol (Time Trial and Circuit)
Stage 8 - Sunday 11th September: 16 laps around central London

http://www.tourofbritain.co.uk/stages/index.php#.Vth7D_mLRpj

Should be on ITV4 and Eurosport.  Although there is a lot of racing before then here's hoping for decent weather and wishing the T1 TNN team all the best for the race.


----------



## Northerner

I'll look forward to watching it - really enjoyed it when it went through Yorkshire


----------



## Matt Cycle

Preview of TNN at the first classic of the season Milan-San Remo taking place on 19th March.  The longest one day race in professional cycling (185 miles). 

http://www.teamnovonordisk.com/2016-milan-san-remo-preview/


----------



## Matt Cycle

For anyone interested the Milan-San Remo is on Eurosport 1 this Saturday afternoon (19th March) from 1.15.  For those who don't know - Team Novo Nordisk are an all T1 diabetic professional cycling team.  They're currently a UCI Pro Continental team (the level below the world tour teams) but have an invite to this race and will be up against the world tour teams like Team Sky.  Good luck to them in the race.


----------



## Matt Cycle

Fantastic effort from the TNN riders at the Milan-San Remo today.  The course was diverted due to a landslide at 110km and this bumped the total up to 300km (over 180 miles)!  Andrea Peron of TNN was in an 11 man breakaway from very early on in the race (14km) and they were finally caught with around 35km to go. Six TNN riders finished.  Lots of coverage for the team with Andrea Peron being in the breakaway.  Well done to all of them.


----------



## Matt Cycle

TNN are hoping to have a team ready and get an entry for the 2021 TdF to celebrate the 100th anniversary of the discovery of insulin.  Compared with all the other pro cycling teams their choice of riders is limited as they are all Type 1 diabetics.  They are looking for any young diabetic endurance athletes to train and become part of the TdF squad.  Er well, I would have put myself forward of course but I'm just a bit old (only a bit mind you). 

http://www.teamnovonordisk.com/join-us-on-our-journey/


----------



## Northerner

Matt Cycle said:


> TNN are hoping to have a team ready and get an entry for the 2021 TdF to celebrate the 100th anniversary of the discovery of insulin.  Compared with all the other pro cycling teams their choice of riders is limited as they are all Type 1 diabetics.  They are looking for any young diabetic endurance athletes to train and become part of the TdF squad.  Er well, I would have put myself forward of course but I'm just a bit old (only a bit mind you).
> 
> http://www.teamnovonordisk.com/join-us-on-our-journey/


I'm probably (definitely!) too old, and I can't ride a bike, plus I'm Type Weird, so /i don't think I'd qualify!  The TdF is an astonishing endurance event, so the fact you have T1s able to do it is a massive example to me of what you can achieve, and that diabetes doesn't have to stand in your way


----------



## Matt Cycle

Well it doesn't say you have to be able to ride a bike (although I would imagine that would help ) just that you are an endurance athlete.  I guess they'll then do all the relevant training with you.

It would be fantastic if they do get in the TdF in 2021 as it would raise the profile of the team and T1 diabetes enormously.  As a pro continental team they would have to rely on a wildcard entry but as they are already in the process of building a potential team for it I suspect they may already have a good idea they'll get in.


----------



## Matt Cycle

A couple of videos about TNN, this first one is a look behind the scenes looking at nutrition, management etc.  They all wear CGMs but it shows one of the riders using an Accuchek Mobile.  As much as I admire Phil Southerland I'm not sure anyone would think getting diabetes is the best thing that happened to them even if they do get to ride for the team. 






This second video is an interview with Brian Kamstra, one of the TNN pro riders.


----------



## Matt Cycle

TNN are currently competing in the 8 stage Tour of California.  The race attracts some big names as those who don't wish to take part in the 3 week grand tour Giro d'Italia (on at the same time) will use the ToC as preparation for the TdF.

After the third stage the highest placed TNN rider was Javier Megias in a fantastic 16th place.
Stage 4 has just finished and looks like Javier Megias will still be around 16th.

Well done and continued good luck to all the TNN riders.

http://www.teamnovonordisk.com/2016-amgen-tour-of-california-3/


----------



## Matt Cycle

Matt Cycle said:


> TNN are currently competing in the 8 stage Tour of California.  The race attracts some big names as those who don't wish to take part in the 3 week grand tour Giro d'Italia (on at the same time) will use the ToC as preparation for the TdF.
> 
> After the third stage the highest placed TNN rider was Javier Megias in a fantastic 16th place.
> Stage 4 has just finished and looks like Javier Megias will still be around 16th.
> 
> Well done and continued good luck to all the TNN riders.
> 
> http://www.teamnovonordisk.com/2016-amgen-tour-of-california-3/



After Stage 5 Javier Megias is in 14th place.  Stage 6 today is a 20.3 km (12.6 mile) individual time trial.

(For those not aware - Team Novo Nordisk is a professional cycling team  - all the riders (and a lot of the staff) are T1 diabetics.)


----------



## Matt Cycle

After yesterday's individual time trial at the Tour of California Javier Megias is now in 16th position.  Still a fantastic achievement so far against some of the worlds best.  Only two stages to go - tonight's hilly stage (109 miles or 175 km) starts and ends in Santa Rosa and tomorrow's final stage in Sacramento is a shorter stage at 85 miles or 136 km.  Good luck to Javier and the rest of the team.


----------



## Matt Cycle

Great result for the team at the final stage as Javier Megias gained a couple of places and finished overall in 14th position.   This was against some of the worlds best including Peter Sagan, Mark Cavendish and Sir Bradley.


----------



## Northerner

Matt Cycle said:


> Great result for the team at the final stage as Javier Megias gained a couple of places and finished overall in 14th position.   This was against some of the worlds best including Peter Sagan, Mark Cavendish and Sir Bradley.


A massive achievement even for a non-diabetic!  Inspiring stuff!


----------



## Matt Cycle

Another request from TNN for endurance athletes with T1 to compete for them in the 2021 TdF.  They are also hoping to compete in one of the other two grand tours (Giro D'Italia or Vuelta D'Espana) on route to the 2021 TdF.  The next stop for them is the Tour de Pologne (Tour of Poland) on 12th July - the first time they will have competed in a World Tour stage race after receiving a wildcard entry.  Unfortunately it will probably not get as much publicity as it's on at the same time as this year's TdF because of the Rio Olympics.

http://www.teamnovonordisk.com/road-to-the-tour-de-france/


----------



## Matt Cycle

First day of the World Tour stage race, the Tour de Pologne for the TNN boys with wet conditions making it a tricky ride. They have all been given a time of 9 seconds behind the leader.  Good luck to all the TNN riders.

http://www.teamnovonordisk.com/tour-de-pologne-1


----------



## Matt Cycle

With most of the focus on the TdF and Chris Froome running (yes, running) up Mont Ventoux on today's finish the TNN boys are still plugging away at the Tour de Pologne.  Weather conditions haven't been as kind in Poland today as they were in France but they are giving a good show of themselves in their first World Tour stage race.

Stage 2 update: 
http://www.teamnovonordisk.com/tour-de-pologne-2/

Stage 3 update:
http://www.teamnovonordisk.com/tour-de-pologne-3/

Continued good luck to them.


----------



## Northerner

They really ought to do something about those crowds - I know I would find it almost impossible to deal with all those people leaning in and shouting im my face at the end of a marathon, so goodness knows how they cope with it  Inevitable that something like yesterday would happen, glad they amended the results and Froome still in yellow 

TNN doing great! Awesome role models for Type 1s!


----------



## Matt Cycle

A couple of difficult stages for TNN over the last couple of days in the Tour de Pologne.  Today proved very difficult for all the teams taking part due to the mountainous nature of today's stage and very poor weather conditions - the race had 186 riders starting today's stage with only 100 finishing!  TNN now have two riders remaining for the final two stages - Javier Megias and Charles Planet.  Good luck to them. 

http://www.teamnovonordisk.com/tour-de-pologne-4/
http://www.teamnovonordisk.com/tour-de-pologne-5/


----------



## Matt Cycle

The penultimate stage today of the Tour de Pologne eventually started after being shortened but was then cancelled part way round due to poor weather conditions - fog and rain.  (They've not had much luck with weather for this race in Poland).  So it's as you were for the two remaining TNN riders.  Final stage tomorrow is a 25km time trial.

Details of today's cancelled stage:
http://www.teamnovonordisk.com/tour-de-pologne-6/


----------



## Copepod

Blimey - pretty serious conditions, so I'm glad they cancelled for safety reasons. Hope tomorrow's time trial goes well.
I've only been to Poland in March, accompanying several friends taking part in Bergson Winter Challenge, an adventure race which involved cycling, trekking, snow shoeing, climbing / abseiling, caving, navigation etc. Snow cover was total. I assisted with race logistics and wrote report / took photos for Sleepmonsters, but these were lost when website was relaunched a few years ago.


----------



## Matt Cycle

Final stage today in the Tour de Pologne - 25km time trial.  Weather conditions in Krakow were fine for this.  Both TNN riders posted the same time and so the overall final standings were Javier Megias finished in 41st place and Charles Planet finished in 97th.  Well done to both of them and the rest of the team.  It has been a steep learning curve for the team competing in a difficult world tour stage race for the first time against some of world's best.  Of the 200 riders who started a week ago less than 100 finished. 

http://www.teamnovonordisk.com/tour-de-pologne-7/


----------



## Northerner

Inspirational!


----------



## Copepod

Northerner said:


> Inspirational!


So, what have you done today to move towards learning to ride a bike? Lots of ideas from MattCycle and me on Cycling thread. Also worth checking if there's a Skyride near you - they had bikes to hire at Leeds, so I'm sure that's routine.


----------



## Matt Cycle

Copepod's issued a challenge there Alan  (@Northerner ).  If you lived anywhere near me I'd have given you lessons and you could have borrowed my hybrid.  I say lessons, more like an afternoon as it's nothing like driving and doesn't take long at all to learn.


----------



## Copepod

http://www.goskyride.com
Next Sky Rides are Coventry 7th Aug, Ipswich 14th Aug, Liverpool 21st Aug, Leicester 28th Aug, Glasgow 4th Sept, York 11th Sept. Looks like you've missed the nearer southern ones, but one might suit you?
A colleague of mine, a retired GP who grew up in Singapore, so he never learned to ride a bike, was keen to learn, as his knees were beginning to make running uncomfortable. He found a course in London, a long way from his Leeds surgery, but when a patient heard, he was taken to a car park, disused at weekends, to be taught - successfully. He asked me for more suggestions, as he'd seen me arrive with reflectors on rucksack plus trouser bands and put on lights when leaving in winter. So, I gave him a Cycling UK magazine I picked up at Sky Ride. Although I don't know anything about it, www.bigbikerevival.org.uk looks promising, too.


----------



## Matt Cycle

Tour of Britain teams announced today and unfortunately TNN won't be competing.   The race is 4-11 September and of the 20 teams competing has 10 world tour teams, 5 professional continental teams (same as TNN), a GB national team, Team Wiggins and 3 other British continental teams yet to be announced.  Will be good to see it but disappointed TNN won't be there.


----------



## Northerner

Matt Cycle said:


> Tour of Britain teams announced today and unfortunately TNN won't be competing.   The race is 4-11 September and of the 20 teams competing has 10 world tour teams, 5 professional continental teams (same as TNN), a GB national team, Team Wiggins and 3 other British continental teams yet to be announced.  Will be good to see it but disappointed TNN won't be there.


That's a shame  They'll move up the ladder, I'm sure


----------



## Copepod

Do you know if Team Novo Nordisk wanted to compete in Tour of Britain @Matt Cycle ?


----------



## Matt Cycle

Copepod said:


> Do you know if Team Novo Nordisk wanted to compete in Tour of Britain @Matt Cycle ?



I don't know for certain but I feel sure they would have competed, if asked.  The Tour of Britain can invite who they want and the race is always limited to a certain number of teams.  It's the biggest cycle race in this country but in world standings it's not that high on the agenda and in the past they had a fair few pro continental teams to fill it up.  This year's race however has 10 world tour teams (more than ever before) but I'm still surprised TNN weren't one of the pro continental teams invited (if that is indeed the case) as they have competed at the ToB for the past few years.


----------



## Matt Cycle

The challenges of racing with diabetes with TNN.

http://www.teamnovonordisk.com/challenges-of-racing-with-diabetes/

I'll never use it as an excuse but it doesn't half make things a bit more challenging.


----------



## Matt Cycle

Here's the TNN team talking about their feelings when diagnosed, how they feel now and advice for people newly diagnosed.  A lot of this is very familiar to me.  I guess we all go through a similar range of emotions.  Positive view on how they feel now and positive advice for anyone newly diagnosed.


----------



## Matt Cycle

A father and son from Lancashire talking about how cycling has helped them in managing their diabetes.  The Dad, Steve has type 2 and the son Nathan was diagnosed with Type 1.  Nathan applied to join the TNN Talent ID camp and his Dad has been inspired to also get out on his bike to exercise more, feel healthier and lose weight.


----------



## HOBIE

Matt Cycle said:


> Here's the TNN team talking about their feelings when diagnosed, how they feel now and advice for people newly diagnosed.  A lot of this is very familiar to me.  I guess we all go through a similar range of emotions.  Positive view on how they feel now and positive advice for anyone newly diagnosed.


I was 3, Thought it was normal . I would like to think I was very positive Matt. I would like to talk to  new T1 families in a nice way


----------



## Matt Cycle

Another inspirational story from TNN featuring Stephen Clancy (and further down the page someone who was inspired by them - Karolina Witek).  If I'm feeling down I always think of what these guys have achieved with Type 1 and that anything is possible.

http://www.teamnovonordisk.com/setting-the-record-straight-stephen-clancy/


----------



## Matt Cycle

Another video here of the whole team talking about diabetes and setting the record straight to dispel some of the myths.


----------



## Matt Cycle

An article about Scott Ambrose from TNN proving that Type 1 diabetes doesn't have to be a barrier to competing in professional sport.

http://www.thebunkersport.co.nz/feature/team-novo-nordisk-cycling-for-life/


----------



## Matt Cycle

TNN have a promotion with prizes in the lead up to World Diabetes Day on 14th November.  From the 1st to 14th November you need to log the number of kilometres you walk, run, swim or ride.  Details on how to do it below:

http://www.teamnovonordisk.com/world-diabetes-day-2016/

PS If anyone wins and doesn't want the Catlike helmet or the honey stingers then I'd take 'em off your hands.


----------



## Matt Cycle

Interesting article here on TUE's (therapeutic use exemptions) a hot topic at the moment in cycling.  It features Phil Southerland (CEO of TNN) as all TNN riders being T1 have to apply for a TUE for insulin.

In a race all the other riders can focus on the race, eat if they're hungry etc.  They don't need to monitor their bg's whilst riding, correct their levels with insulin or glucose etc.  I know I'm not a professional cyclist but I can't say I've noticed any additional performance benefits from insulin, well apart from the fact I'm not dead.   In fact, being T1 and cycling can at times be a real pain in the arse.  However, I love cycling and I'll never let it stop me getting on the bike. 

https://cyclingtips.com/2016/11/tea...erland-calls-for-more-nuanced-debate-on-tues/


----------



## HOBIE

A couple of forum members have done Lands end John-o g. One member totally by himself & quite often camping ! You have to watch them T1 s. I have peddled across the country more than twice . (a while ago now )  Keep peddling Matt


----------



## Northerner

Matt Cycle said:


> Interesting article here on TUE's (therapeutic use exemptions) a hot topic at the moment in cycling.  It features Phil Southerland (CEO of TNN) as all TNN riders being T1 have to apply for a TUE for insulin.
> 
> In a race all the other riders can focus on the race, eat if they're hungry etc.  They don't need to monitor their bg's whilst riding, correct their levels with insulin or glucose etc.  I know I'm not a professional cyclist but I can't say I've noticed any additional performance benefits from insulin, well apart from the fact I'm not dead.   In fact, being T1 and cycling can at times be a real pain in the arse.  However, I love cycling and I'll never let it stop me getting on the bike.
> 
> https://cyclingtips.com/2016/11/tea...erland-calls-for-more-nuanced-debate-on-tues/


Interesting Matt  Everyone uses insulin whether they are diabetic or not. As I understand it though, some bodybuilders use it as it is a growth hormone.


----------



## Matt Cycle

TNN has announced 6 new riders for the 2017 season.  This takes the roster up to 19 riders from 8 different countries.  Amazing really in that the pool of riders they can choose from is so limited as all riders must have T1 diabetes.  Good luck to them for 2017.

http://www.teamnovonordisk.com/2017-team-novo-nordisk-roster/


----------



## Matt Cycle

Story from the Guardian about TNN and the issues regarding TUE's.

https://www.theguardian.com/sport/2...exemptions-team-novo-nordisk?CMP=share_btn_tw


----------



## Northerner

> “When 12 of the 18 guys in the team this year were diagnosed, they were told by their doctors you’ll never race a bike again – that it’s just not possible with diabetes. Fortunately we had 12 stubborn kids who didn’t listen to their doctors.”



Inspiring stuff, and good to see a report in the mainstream media - hopefully will increase awareness and understanding, and possibly encourage a few of the Type 1 youngsters out there to take up the sport  Disagree totally with the German rider who says they shouldn't compete, how does he think he manages to compete if not for insulin? All fully-healthy professionals should be in awe of these guys!


----------



## Matt Cycle

Northerner said:


> Inspiring stuff, and good to see a report in the mainstream media - hopefully will increase awareness and understanding, and possibly encourage a few of the Type 1 youngsters out there to take up the sport  Disagree totally with the German rider who says they shouldn't compete, how does he think he manages to compete if not for insulin? All fully-healthy professionals should be in awe of these guys!



I hope so.  After my diagnosis the only high profile diabetic sports people I really knew of were the footballers Gary Mabbutt and Danny McGrain.  Gary Mabbutt who played for Spurs and England regularly featured in Balance at that time and was a real inspiration to me.  Better management through better technology and improved insulin has helped T1's to get where we are now in sport with a professional cycling team (one of the most physically demanding endurance sports) and several footballers, rugby players and other sports people.  Oh and lots of hard work and talent.


----------



## Matt Cycle

They don't get much time off.  Here's an article following the press launch for TNN for 2017.  (Held at the World of Coke Museum in Atlanta - I'm assuming that's Coca Cola.   Coke Zero to drink or a standard one if you're hypo. )

http://www.bikeworldnews.com/2016/12/12/team-novo-nordisk-launches-2017-old-new-challenges/


----------



## Matt Cycle

Here's a round up of the highlights for TNN in 2016.  Good luck to the team for 2017.

http://www.teamnovonordisk.com/team-novo-nordisk-2016-highlights/


----------



## HOBIE

A excellent team !  I hope they have another great year in 2017


----------



## Matt Cycle

In spite of the fantastic things they have achieved as professional cyclists with T1 like most things at the end of the day it's a results based business and the contract with Novo Nordisk is up for renewal later this year.  Phil Southerland (team principal) has said they need improvements in terms of results and may be more selective in the races they enter this year in order to achieve a higher profile.  Best wishes to them for this year and the goal of the TdF in 2021.  Following on from the post above here's a video of the 2016 highlights.


----------



## Matt Cycle

Some of the races that TNN will be in this year are being announced and so far includes the prestigious Tirreno-Adriatico and Milan-San Remo races in Italy in March.

Here's another video promo from the team:


----------



## Matt Cycle

Great article about the team in iNews.

https://inews.co.uk/essentials/spor...am-mission-change-world-view-type-1-diabetes/


----------



## Matt Cycle

TNN are currently racing in the Dubai Tour, a 5 day stage race featuring some of the world tour teams and best riders.  A flattish course which favours the sprinters has proved tough and conditions have been very difficult with sandstorms and strong winds.  Today's 4th stage was reduced in length but then cancelled completely due to the treacherous conditions.  Leading TNN rider is the team's new young French rider Quentin Valognes.  Well done to him and the rest of the team and bonne chance for tomorrow.

http://www.teamnovonordisk.com/news/

[Team Novo Nordisk is a professional cycling team made up of riders who as well as being great cyclists are all Type 1 diabetics]


----------



## Matt Cycle

Interviews with the team in the Cycling Podcast (starts at *28:05*).  Interesting comments on having to inject whilst racing!

https://audioboom.com/posts/5613595-an-early-season-ramble-episode-6


----------



## Matt Cycle

The team were invited and are currently racing at the Abu Dhabi Tour.  This is a 4 day stage race now part of the World Tour schedule so they're up against the big boys in terms of the teams competing.  Today's Stage 2 saw TNN rider Fabio Calabria (an Aussie) get in the breakaway and pick up bonus seconds in the sprints.  This means he is currently placed a fantastic 8th in the overall standings.

http://www.teamnovonordisk.com/abu-dhabi-tour-2/
http://www.teamnovonordisk.com/abu-dhabi-tour-stage-2-recap/


----------



## Matt Cycle

Team Novo Nordisk are currently competing in the Tirreno-Adriatico a 7 day stage race in Italy.  This is part of the UCI World Tour and TNN received one of the wild card invites.  Yesterday's first stage was a team time trial and on today's 229km second stage in the Tuscan countryside TNN's Charles Planet was in a 6 man breakaway.  The breakaway was caught with 25km to go.  Well done to Charles and the rest of the team and good luck for the rest of the race. 

http://www.teamnovonordisk.com/tirreno-adriatico-2/

Team Novo Nordisk are a professional cycling team competing in elite sport and all team members have Type 1 diabetes proving that Type 1 shouldn't be a barrier to anyone wishing to take part in sport.


----------



## Matt Cycle

Stage 3 of the Tirreno-Adriatico today and TNN are finding it tough.  This was a 204km stage from Southern Tuscany towards the Lazio region.  They didn't manage to get a man in the breakaway and raced with the peloton.  The breakaway was caught but in the last km of the race a crash split the peloton with 20 riders in front and TNN had to be content with riding in with the main group.  The stage was won by world champion Peter Sagan.  Here he is after winning a race a couple of weeks ago hoovering up some Haribo gummi bears - I need carbs, I need carbs, I need carbs.  It's like me having a hypo although I'd go for a veggie version. 






http://www.teamnovonordisk.com/tirreno-adriatico-3/


----------



## Matt Cycle

Final stage of the Tirreno-Adriatico today with a 10km individual time trial.  During the 7 day race Team Novo Nordisk managed to get a rider in 3 of the stages breakaways boosting the profile of the team, diabetes in general and what can be achieved living with Type 1.  A tough race with 5 of the 8 team starters completing the week but well done to all the team. 

http://www.teamnovonordisk.com/tirreno-adriatico-7/

Next up for the team is the Milan-San Remo - 'The Spring Classic' on Saturday.  It's another World Tour race and the longest one day race in pro cycling at almost 300km (185 miles).   Good luck to them.


----------



## Matt Cycle

Here's a great inspirational message from Mandy Marquardt (a US track cyclist with Team Novo Nordisk) to a young man named Max who also has Type 1.  Who knows?  He could be a future member of TNN.


----------



## Matt Cycle

The team are currently riding in the sunny conditions at the Tour of California.  Thursday was stage 5, today (stage 6) is a time trial with the last day tomorrow.  The ToC is a world tour race featuring some of the world's top riders - well, those that are not in the giro.  Highest placed TNN rider overall after stage 5 is Javier Megias in 28th.

http://www.teamnovonordisk.com/2017-tour-of-california-5/

There's a nice article here from a local news station showing how the team are inspiring young people with T1.  (I can see the images but can't get the video to play though ).

http://www.keyt.com/health/all-diabetes-team-races-in-amgen-tour-of-california/503350346


----------



## Copepod

Thanks, will follow links this evening


----------



## Derek Stubbs

I am following this thread with much interest. I was recently diagnosed type 2, & I used to cycle a lot (road stuff). I saw a pic you put up of Tatton Park, I used to ride through there a lot on my way back to Sale, but I live in Warrington now. I have just started cycling again in an effort to get some fitness back.
I tend to ride around Cheshire. I find the first 15 miles quite tough, but then things get easier & I get stronger the further I ride, I think this is down to blood circulation as I feel quite cold at the start, & get warmer as I ride further.


----------



## Copepod

@Derek Stubbs www.teambloodglucose.com has some information aimed at people with type 2 diabetes that you may find useful in your cycling endeavours.


----------



## Matt Cycle

Good for you Derek.  I'm a bit like you in that in general I tend to grow into a ride.  There are a fair few of us on here who like to cycle.  I live on the edge of the Peak District and although I don't mind getting out in the hills I often head into Cheshire where it's a 'bit' flatter.  Still have to get back though. 

There are a few tips right at the start of this thread but it then morphed into an update of what Team Novo Nordisk are getting up to.  They are a UCI Pro Continental team and regularly took part in the Tour of Britain although sadly they weren't there last year and are not in it this year either.  (The team also includes a women's team, runners and triathletes).  The plan for the pro cycling team is to get a wildcard entry to the 2021 Tour de France to coincide with the 100th anniversary of the discovery of insulin.

http://www.teamnovonordisk.com/


----------



## VICTOR HILL

I ONLY GO FOR A BIKE 
round the small roads of my village   main problems are high grass verges     and me getting on my bike .
 plus zero insulin and 15 grams of carbs every 15 mins.
 looking on  the dubia    roads  that would be a dream   but  think the heat would get to me first BUT WE CAN DREAM   and as i use nova rapid for fuel   good luck to them all   vic  on insulin    57 years


----------



## HOBIE

VICTOR HILL said:


> I ONLY GO FOR A BIKE
> round the small roads of my village   main problems are high grass verges     and me getting on my bike .
> plus zero insulin and 15 grams of carbs every 15 mins.
> looking on  the dubia    roads  that would be a dream   but  think the heat would get to me first BUT WE CAN DREAM   and as i use nova rapid for fuel   good luck to them all   vic  on insulin    57 years


Well done Victor. 57 yrs of sticking pins in !  I am in my 51 yr in this month. I once worked it out how many injections but NO. Good to hear "U"r are still peddling


----------



## Matt Cycle

After competing last year the team have been invited back again this year on the world tour stage starting tomorrow in Krakow with the Tour of Poland - a 7 day stage race featuring the worlds best teams.

http://www.teamnovonordisk.com/2017-tour-de-pologne-preview/

Other news is that a British rider has been moved to the pro team from the development squad for the rest of 2017 as a stagiaire.  Sam Brand who was a triathlete but is now focusing on road cycling has had Type 1 since the age of 10.  Good luck to him.

http://www.teamnovonordisk.com/uk-triathlon-standout-moves-pro-squad-stagiaire/


----------



## HOBIE

Good to hear Matt, well done Sam !


----------



## Matt Cycle

Horsing around at Stage 6 of the Tour of Poland today as an escaped horse joined the peloton.  The poor thing still had it's tether attached and almost came a cropper on a bend and could have taken out two TNN riders.  It's the final stage of the race tomorrow.

http://www.cyclingweekly.com/news/racing/watch-tiny-horse-makes-way-tour-poland-peloton-345217

Well done to this young man from Japan, a T1 who cycled an amazing 900km with his Dad over 5 days from Hiroshima to Tokyo in very hot conditions to encourage other children with diabetes and improve his own diabetes management.  Proof that T1 doesn't and shouldn't stop you from doing whatever you want to do.  Great work Manato. 

http://www.teamnovonordisk.com/13-year-old-cycles-900km-diabetes-awareness/


----------



## Robin

Matt Cycle said:


> orsing around at Stage 6 of the Tour of Poland today as an escaped horse joined the peloton. The poor thing still had it's tether attached and almost came a cropper on a bend and could have taken out two TNN riders. It's the final stage of the race tomorrow.


Pony gets a mention in the results table.


----------



## Matt Cycle

Robin said:


> Pony gets a mention in the results table.
> View attachment 4293



Here's some more photos of Stage 6.  The Trek-Segafredo rider is looking round and must be thinking WTF!

http://www.teamnovonordisk.com/tour-de-pologne-stage-6/

A lot of riders from all teams struggled a bit in this tough race and only 3 of the starting 7 TNN riders completed the tour.  Best placed TNN finisher was David Lozano in 50th.  Well done to all of them.


----------



## Matt Cycle

Global healthcare company Novo Nordisk, renewed its partnership with Team Novo Nordisk for an additional two years, extending the company’s commitment to the world’s first all-diabetes professional cycling team to a total of seven years.

In December 2012, Danish pharmaceutical company Novo Nordisk partnered with the professional cycling team Team Type 1 to create Team Novo Nordisk based on the shared goals to inspire, educate and empower people around the world affected by diabetes.

“We are thankful to Novo Nordisk for this ongoing opportunity and look forward to the future. Since our initial meetings with Novo Nordisk, we’ve approached this project with a long-term mindset because we must identify and develop athletes with type 1 diabetes to their fullest,” said Phil Southerland, co-founder & CEO of Team Novo Nordisk.

https://www.teamnovonordisk.com/novo-nordisk-2018-renewal-announcement/

Good news for the team with the guaranteed sponsorship until 2019.  Hopefully on course to be the first professional cycling team composed entirely of Type 1 diabetics to be in the TdF in 2021.


----------



## Matt Cycle

The theme of this years World Diabetes Day (14th November - Sir Fred's birthday) is women and diabetes and TNN have started to post inspirational messages from some of their female athletes.  Here's the first two from Mandy Marquardt and Becky Futura.

https://www.teamnovonordisk.com/world-diabetes-day-2017-women-diabetes/


----------



## Copepod

Matt Cycle said:


> The theme of this years World Diabetes Day (14th November - Sir Fred's birthday) is women and diabetes and TNN have started to post inspirational messages from some of their female athletes.  Here's the first two from Mandy Marquardt and Becky Futura.
> 
> https://www.teamnovonordisk.com/world-diabetes-day-2017-women-diabetes/


Great to see women athletes in the spotlight. Equality of coverage is rare enough, regardless of diabetes.


----------



## HOBIE

Did you say the Japanese are horsing about in the Tour of Poland Matt .  Good stuff Matt (a bit mad & mixed up)


----------



## Matt Cycle

TNN has unveiled its new kit for 2018 season and I'm liking it a lot.  Navy blue with a light blue circle.    The team roster has also been announced and includes their first UK rider with Sam Brand.  Good luck to him and the rest of the team for the coming season.

https://www.teamnovonordisk.com/team-novo-nordisk-unveils-new-kit-roster/


----------



## Matt Cycle

Interview with the TNN team doctor.

https://www.lifespan.org/centers-se.../featured-stories/pedaling-diabetes-awareness


----------



## Matt Cycle

Here's a couple of videos of Chris Williams from TNN showing his CGM data from the recent Dubia Tour.  They're using mg/dl but here's a conversion chart.

http://www.joslin.org/info/conversion_table_for_blood_glucose_monitoring.html

On the second video from Stage 4 the daily profiles at the bottom of the graph seem to show he was hypo most of the night before that days stage.  He seems to be on the higher side of things for most of the race.


----------



## HOBIE

Good stuff Matt.


----------



## trophywench

Matt - and anyone else who cycles - did you see Trust Me I'm a Doctor tonight where they showed taking one's main exercise from cycling with not a great deal else actually reduces bone strength by A Lot.

We apparently need to put stress on the bones often enough to 'shock' them into making new cells, so that was a surprise.  Cricket was the best of the three things they tested, with gymnastics not far behind cricket - then a helluva gap down to cycling.  So normal results increased by 15+% for g and c, and reduced by 15+% for c.  Which makes cyclists likely to have a third less bone strength than the other two.


----------



## Steevo

the upside is cycling is not an impact activity, a lot of other fitness keen people, runners for example very often take up cycling. I've been cycling for 36years ish I've had my bone density tested a few years back and surprisingly scored very high for strength even though I am small and very thin allround.


----------



## trophywench

Well men's does not naturally start to deteriorate until they are older than women, because the age at menopause is so variable.  I spose if you have a naturally high testosterone level regardless of age, then your bone density might not suffer - the same as with ladies it's lack of oestrogen that starts the downhill slide.


----------



## HOBIE

Good for breathing, strength & general fitness


----------



## Matt Cycle

trophywench said:


> Matt - and anyone else who cycles - did you see Trust Me I'm a Doctor tonight where they showed taking one's main exercise from cycling with not a great deal else actually reduces bone strength by A Lot.
> 
> We apparently need to put stress on the bones often enough to 'shock' them into making new cells, so that was a surprise.  Cricket was the best of the three things they tested, with gymnastics not far behind cricket - then a helluva gap down to cycling.  So normal results increased by 15+% for g and c, and reduced by 15+% for c.  Which makes cyclists likely to have a third less bone strength than the other two.



No didn't see the programme.  No idea of my bone strength and never even considered it.  Until something happens or I'm told otherwise I'll just carry on as before.


----------



## Matt Cycle

TNN ride again this Saturday 17th in the Milan-San Remo - La Classica Primavera (Spring Classic) the first 'Monument' race of the season and the longest one day race in cycling at 291km (180 miles) .  They've received a wildcard invite as the race is open to World Tour teams.  Should be on Eurosport.  Good luck to them. 

https://www.teamnovonordisk.com/2018-milan-san-remo-preview/

It's not just about racing as the mission is to inspire, educate and empower those affected by diabetes.

These are the Team Type 1 student athlete global ambassadors.

https://www.teamnovonordisk.com/team-type-1-global-ambassadors/


----------



## christophe

Lots of tv time for TNN. Good to see, hopefully they will get more widcards.. would love to see them at Paris-Roubaix.


----------



## Matt Cycle

christophe said:


> Lots of tv time for TNN. Good to see, hopefully they will get more widcards.. would love to see them at Paris-Roubaix.



That was brilliant.  Well done to Charles Planet for getting in and staying in the 9 man breakaway - over 250kms out at the front.  Well done to the rest of the team as all 7 riders finished.  Changeable conditions in Italy as they started in the rain in Milano and finished in the sun at San Remo.  The tactic seems to be to get someone in the breakaway and get maximum TV publicity for the team and the message.  I lost my Eurosport stream and had to watch it with Italian commentary and then French!  Being a Pro Conti team they get a few wildcards to some of the World Tour races.  The main aim at the moment is to compete at the 2021 TdF with that year being the 100th anniversary of the discovery of insulin.  They have competed in the Tour of Britain a couple of times - 2014 and 2015.


----------



## Matt Cycle

Race report, interviews and photos from yesterday's race.

https://www.teamnovonordisk.com/milan-san-remo-2018/
https://www.teamnovonordisk.com/2018-milan-san-remo/
https://www.teamnovonordisk.com/2018-milan-san-remo-recap/


----------



## Matt Cycle

The team are posting CGM data this season for races.  Really interesting stuff and just shows how hard it can be to manage T1 and exercise at the top levels of sport.  Charles Planet explains his CGM in the Milan-San Remo.  Figures are in mg/dL.  He goes up to 350 mg/dL (around 19.5 mmol/L)  and has to take some insulin with the resultant steep drop.  All this whilst racing in a 9 man breakaway for 250km!  Just amazing.


----------



## Matt Cycle

Sam Brand's CGM data from Milan-San Remo just out and wow I thought I'd had one or two 'issues' at times on my bike but he goes up to 400mg/dL (over 22 mmol/l)  a couple of times and has to correct.  Stress seems to be a big factor in bg levels for the riders particularly at the start.  Well done to them all trying to manage T1 over 300km compared to the rest of the riders who don't have to give it a second thought.


----------



## Matt Cycle

It's the UK Nationals at the moment up in Northumberland and TNN rider Sam Brand was in the time trial yesterday.  He's back again in the road race on Sunday based around the village of Stamfordham.  Lots of cycling events going on in the Northeast to tie in (Cyclone Festival) with it including a family Tyne 6 bridges event this evening. @HOBIE you might be interested?


----------



## Matt Cycle

The team are taking part this Sunday (29th July) in the RideLondon-Surrey Classic.  They've received a wildcard entry to this World Tour race.  It starts in Horse Guards Parade, St James Park in that there London.  If you're anywhere near the route cheer on the only Type 1 professional cycling team.  It's also being shown live on the BBC.  

https://www.teamnovonordisk.com/ridelondon-preview/
https://www.prudentialridelondon.co.uk/events/classic/


----------



## HOBIE

Am planning on going out on Cycle this weekend to the "Sunderland Air show", its prob the best way to travel !


----------



## Matt Cycle

2018 highlights from TNN and it includes Pedal for 7 in June.   I do like the dark blue TNN kit (much better than the old white one  ) which has had the words inspire, educate and empower in small letters printed all around the bottom half of the jersey for 2019. 

https://www.teamnovonordisk.com/team-novo-nordisk-2018-highlights/


----------



## HOBIE

Matt Cycle said:


> For anyone interested the Milan-San Remo is on Eurosport 1 this Saturday afternoon (19th March) from 1.15.  For those who don't know - Team Novo Nordisk are an all T1 diabetic professional cycling team.  They're currently a UCI Pro Continental team (the level below the world tour teams) but have an invite to this race and will be up against the world tour teams like Team Sky.  Good luck to them in the race.


Me & my friends have been twice to Milan on our M/bikes. Very hilly around there.


----------



## Matt Cycle

TNN are back in action tomorrow (23rd) for the Milan San Remo.  The first 'Monument' of the season and the longest of the one day races - a massive 291km or 180 miles.  It's a World Tour race but TNN as a Pro Conti team have received an invitation to take part for the fifth time.

Sam Brand <<<< (the one of the left in case you were wondering  ) will be taking part along with six other team members - all T1 diabetics.  It is on Eurosport TV or you can follow it on Twitter etc.  Good luck to the team. 

https://www.teamnovonordisk.com/2019-milan-san-remo-preview/


----------



## Northerner

Matt Cycle said:


> TNN are back in action tomorrow (23rd) for the Milan San Remo.  The first 'Monument' of the season and the longest of the one day races - a massive 291km or 180 miles.  It's a World Tour race but TNN as a Pro Conti team have received an invitation to take part for the fifth time.
> 
> Sam Brand <<<< (the one of the left in case you were wondering  ) will be taking part along with six other team members - all T1 diabetics.  It is on Eurosport TV or you can follow it on Twitter etc.  Good luck to the team.
> 
> https://www.teamnovonordisk.com/2019-milan-san-remo-preview/


That's certainly a monumental distance!


----------



## Matt Cycle

What a race from the team yesterday.   Four TNN riders in the 10 man breakaway - maximum publicity for the team.  Massive effort before they were reeled in by the peloton with about 30km to go.  Well done to all of them. 

https://www.teamnovonordisk.com/milan-san-remo-2019/#lg=1&slide=3

Here's Charles Planet talking about being in the breakaway at last years race and how they manage their diabetes.


----------

